# Guideline Reminder



## Regina

Please make yourself aware of our guidelines regarding advertising:

_*ADVERTISING: The advertisers/sponsors who you see on the DIS are carefully chosen. While we welcome discussion of them as well as other businesses that you have information or questions about, if its determined that you are using the DIS to promote a commercial venture, you will lose your posting privileges. This includes choosing a username/signature that refers to your business. In addition, links to the company's website will be blocked. Also note that we do not want the boards to be used for solicitations or for requesting referrals. *_

If you have a rental property, there is to be nothing that leads to your  website in your posts. When offering advice, please do not mention that you're a property owner as it may be interpreted as promoting your business on the site. 

The other guideline reminder regards Personal Messages:

*NO PERSONAL MESSAGES: The types of posts that we like to see on the DIS are those that everyone can participate in and benefit from. *

You're welcome to use our Private Messaging system provided you do not also post "sent you a PM" on the board. It implies that it's something that cannot be posted on the DIS and is a way of skirting our rules. 

Your cooperation is appreciated.


----------

